# R35 Downpipes wanted



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If anybody has any kicking around could you message me directly pls Or call me on

07860299991


----------



## ondrej_gahura (Aug 25, 2020)

will have mine for sale in a few weeks, what do you offer?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Which country are you based in?


----------



## ondrej_gahura (Aug 25, 2020)

czech republic


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I have two downpipes from a 2017 car. Are you planning to use them or recover the metal ? Mine would need the bolts drilled out if you were putting them on a car.


----------

